# Wago 750-880 WebVisu reagiert auf Betätigungen sehr langsam



## Lex (12 April 2015)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich wollte mit meiner neu georderten WAGO 750-880 eine WebVisualisierung meiner Haussteuerung realisieren.
Firmeware-Version: 01.04.15 (07)

Im Anhang ist ein kleiner Test ausschnitt zusehen das dass Problem darstellen soll. 
Drückt man per verbundenen WebVisu APP, per Browser (Chrome) oder sogar direkt von CodeSys v2.3 auf einer der zwei Button "EIN/AUS Brunnenlicht" oder "EIN/AUS Brunnenpumpe" so passiert in der regel nichts. Nur nach mehrmaligen hintereinander Klicken auf einer der konfigurierten Buttons, hat man mal das Glück das, dass Signal durchging und die Lampe oder die Brunnenpumpe anspricht. In der WebVisu wird dies durch ein Farbwechsel Visuell dargestellt. Ich habe schon gelesen das man dies per "Taskkonfiguration" regeln kann. Aber nach PDF Anleitung von WAGO unterstütz leider meine CPU 750-880 keine "Target-Visualisierung". Zu finden unter "Zielsystemeinstellung --> Visualisierung --> Target-Visualisierung". Somit kann ich auch keine Task erstellen um diese dann z.B. Zyklisch abzurufen. Die Tasklaufzeit meines Programms beträgt 6ms und habe diesen Freilaufend wie auch Zyklisch schon ausgetestet (Zyklisch: 6ms*5Faktor= 30ms). Leider ohne Verbesserungen. 
Außerdem kann es theoretisch an einem Latenz Problem nicht liegen, da die Zeit (oben rechts) auf die Sekunde genau übertragen wird und auch die Buttons für die einzelne anderen Web Oberflächen wie "EG, 1.OG, 2.OG,..." werden ohne Probeleme direkt umgesetzt.


Problem 2:

ich wollte die Visualisierung sowie das Programm selbst auf meine 2GB große SD-Karte draufspielen. Leider bin ich auch hier nicht fündig geworden woran es liegt. Ich lese mich sehr viel durch Forums durch, aber auch hier ohne Erfolg. Im Anhang findet man ebenfalls ein Bild, was dem ein oder anderem weiterhelfen könnte. Die Web Oberfläche wird durch "http://IPAdresse der WAGO/webserv/index.ssi" aufgerufen und auch unter dem Reiter "Disk Info" mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben S:\angezeigt. Kann leider auch per Filezilla nicht drauf zugreifen. Kleiner Hinweis... besitze jedoch schon eine Partition mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben "S:\". Kann es daran eventuell liegen? Habe aber die Karte per "Datenträgerverwaltung" unter Windows auf den Buchstaben "W:\" abgeändert, die SD-Karte wird jedoch immer noch in der WebOberfläche mit dem Buchstaben "S" angezeigt. 
Will aber nicht unhöflich erscheinen und mit einem eventuell zu umfangreichen Problemstellung hier im Forum aufkreuzen. So ist das Problem auch nur sekundär zu für den ein oder anderen zu beantworten. 

Hoffe das Ihr mir eventuell weiterhelfen könntet. Denke das einfach nur was falsch eingestellt wurde.

Gruß Lex


----------



## lord2k3 (12 April 2015)

Also zum ersten:
Das task system hat nichts mit der target Visualisierung zu tun.
Target und Web Visualisierung sind zwei unterschiedliche Arten.
Das Tasksystem kannst du unter Task Konfiguration anlegen / bearbeiten.
Wenn du WebVisu nicht flüssig läuft solltest du dort ansetzen bzw. Optimieren.

Zu dem zweiten:
Im WBM kannst du unter PLC die root location einstellen => sd Karte.
Im zweiten Zug musst du unter sd card den plc Ordner anlegen.
Nach einem Neustart solltest du das Projekt erneut übertragen.
Wie unter Windows der Laufwerksbuchstabe lautet spielt keine Rolle 

Per FTP musst du noch folgende Einstellungen vornehmen:
Entfernter Pfad: s:\
Server typ: dos

Dann solltest du auch den Inhalt der sd Karte zu sehen bekommen


----------



## Lex (12 April 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort!

1. Problem:

Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich was optimieren soll. Habe paar Einstellungen vorgenommen die unter anderem auch in der PDF von der "WAGO Visualisierung Kapitel 9" stehen. Aber das bringt alles leider nichts. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht warum die zwei Buttons nicht richtig reagieren aber sonst alles auf Anhieb reagiert?

Problem 2:

Hatte vergessen noch folgende Bilder einzufügen. Unter PLC finde ich keinen Eintrag mit der Bezeichnung "root location", dies hatte ich zuvor schon gesucht gehabt.


----------



## lord2k3 (12 April 2015)

Es scheint so, dass die seiten fehlen. Mit wago ethernet settings kannst du das Dateisystem zurücksetzen mach das mal.

Wieviel Tasks hast du denn angelegt? Zur not mal eine anlegen und diese in den Hintergrund legen (prio > 10)
Aufrufintervall abhängig von der zykluszeit einstellen.


----------



## Lex (12 April 2015)

Was genau meinst du mir Dateiformat zurücksetzten? meinst du den Button "Default" oder "Formatieren"?

Zum anderem sind zwei Bilder zu Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## lord2k3 (12 April 2015)

Mit dem Programm ethernet settings, vielleicht hast du ne alte Version... Da heißt es anders.
Unter strich wird mit Dateisystem zurücksetzen
1. Alles formatiert
2. Original Dateien wiederhetgestellt


----------



## Lex (12 April 2015)

Also habe es mit einer neuen Version komplett formatiert und auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt. Dadurch sind zahlreiche Neuerungen im WBM erschienen. Das mit der SD-Karte könnte jetzt funktionieren hatte aber noch nicht die Zeit gefunden, da gewisse Probleme durch das zurücksetzen entstanden sind bis wieder alles lief. 
Dennoch vielen lieben Dank dafür!
Leider haben sich die Latenz Probleme bezüglich der zwei Betätigungbutton nicht verbessert.

Gruß Lex


----------



## lord2k3 (13 April 2015)

Sind es nur die zwei buttons oder generell dir webvisu?


----------



## Lex (13 April 2015)

Also das kann ich nicht genau sagen, müsste zum Test noch paar weitere Sachen Visualisieren, da ich bis jetzt nur diese zwei Sachen Visualisiert habe. Aber ich vermute das es immer Befehle sein werden die Eingänge beschalten. Aber reine Vermutung....


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2015)

Lex schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute das es immer Befehle sein werden die Eingänge beschalten. Aber reine Vermutung....


Meinst Du mit "Eingänge" Variablen mit Adressen %I...?
Es macht meistens keinen Sinn, solche Variablen von außerhalb der SPS zu beschreiben, weil die in der SPS alle paar ms überschrieben werden. Nimm Merker oder andere globale Variablen (also keine %I..., keine %Q...).

Harald


----------



## Lex (13 April 2015)

Im Anhang findest du zwei Bilder hoffe die Helfen weiter. Habe die Buttons so konfiguriert wie es per Wago PDF als Beispiel bei der Ampelsteuerung gemacht worden ist. Denke das wird dann wohl nicht falsch sein?


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2015)

Wago-Beispiel falsch oder nicht falsch - nimm eine andere globale Variable und probiere es aus.
In allen mir bekannten SPS ist es ziemlich sinnfrei, von Außen ins Prozessabbild real vorhandener Eingänge zu schreiben. Aktualisiert Deine Wago-SPS das Prozessabbild nicht???

Außerdem halte ich es für ziemlich unsauberen Programmierstil, von der Visu in Variablen zu schreiben, welche nicht extra als Visu-Koppelvariablen angelegt sind.

Harald


----------



## shrimps (13 April 2015)

Hmm
Bin zwar in Twincat zu Hause
Aber ich sehe hier das du die DI als Variable für die Visu genommen hast !?
Das kann nicht gut gehen
Aber ich kann es nicht exakt erkennen..
LG 
Shrimps


----------



## shrimps (13 April 2015)

Upps
Pndp war schneller
Sorry


----------



## Lex (13 April 2015)

Vielen Dank an die schnellen Antworten!
Da ich mit Visualisierungen noch nie etwas gemacht habe bin ich über jeden Professionellen Beitrag dankbar! Belehrt mich bitte eines besseren wie es zu Hand haben ist. Dachte das es so richtig wäre... aufgrund des PDF Dokument. Kann auch gerne das Programm zu Verfügung stellen wenn das einfacher ist? 
Wie soll man es dann am besten machen mit den Buttons? Was muss abgeändert werden?

Bitte nicht über den Baustein "FbSchaltuhr" (Garten_Beleuchtung) wunder... wusste nur nicht wie ich mir die einzelnen Daten über "Stunde", "Minute" und "Tag" holen kann. Habe Zwar im PLC_PRG ein Baustein gefunden der das kann, weis aber nicht wie ich die Ausgänge deklarieren soll.


----------



## Lex (14 April 2015)

@PN/DP

habe neue Globale Variable angelegt und diese Visualisiert, aber auch hier sind keine Verbesserungen eingetreten.


----------



## Chräshe (14 April 2015)

Hallo Lex,

kann es sein, dass du in der "Taskkonfiguration" einen "freilaufenden Task" eingestellt hast?
Wenn ja, dann stell mal auf festen Task um und gib der Steuerung für den Anfang mal 20ms Zykluszeit vor. 
Dann hat deine CPU noch etwas Zeit um sich mehr um die VISU zu kümmern... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Lex (14 April 2015)

@Chräshe

Das hatte ich schon davor ausprobiert gehabt. Aber dennoch Danke! Habe es auch auf unterschiedliche Zeiten gestellt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Aber PN/DP meinte das ich irgendwie unsauber Programmier. Liegt es eventuell daran. Weiß nur nicht was er damit meint.


----------



## egro (14 April 2015)

Probier doch mal folgendes aus:

-Mach ein neues Programm.
-Bei der Zielsystem-Einstellungen Haken bei Web-Visu und Komprimieren.
-Lass die Task-Konfiguration sein.
-Dann machst du eine globale Variable(z.B: V_Brunnenlicht_EIN) und die Variable vom DI auf einen OR-Baustein.
-Von dem gehst du dann auf deinen DO.
-In der Web-Visu machst du jetzt nur einen Knopf, mit dem du die V_Brunnenlicht_EIN-Variable "toggelst".
-Dann das ganze mal raufladen und starten.

Wenn das so funktioniert, können wir deine Hard- und Software ausschliessen.

Dann können wir deine "unsaubere Programmierung" in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Lex (15 April 2015)

@Egro

Das habe ich so in etwas auch schon probiert, aber mit manchen Parametern die eventuell falsch/zu viel waren. Ich probiere das heute gleich aus. Auch dir vielen Dank für diese beschreibung Egro! Und ich sol keine Visuelle Kontrolle machen z.B. eine Lampe darstellen?


----------



## egro (15 April 2015)

Kannst du machen, ist aber wieder eine Fehlerquelle mehr.
Die visuelle Kontrolle hast du einerseits auf der Karte und anderseits im Codesys.


----------



## Lex (15 April 2015)

Also ich habe es jetzt selbst hinbekommen .
Habe einen Eingang als Lokale Variable deklariert mit der ich dann meinen Button als Taster deklariere. Betätige ich nun den Button um z.B. das Brunnenlicht zu schalten, so spricht die SPS sofort an. Jedoch wenn man die Lokale Variable als Globale deklariert (Ressourcen --> Globale Variablen, in der Liste) hat man wieder das bekannte Delay.


----------



## egro (15 April 2015)

Das ist aber merkwürdig...
Meine Programme bestehen aus einem Hauptprogramm, dass mehrere Unterprogramme enthält.
Ich benutze fast nie lokale Variablen. Ich mache auch immer recht grosse Visualisierungen, weil mir so die IBS viel leichter fällt.
Meistens mache ich das mit einem (Windows-) Tablet, aber ab und zu benutze ich auch mein Handy.
Und ich hatte noch nie, die von dir geschilderten Probleme...

Egal, Hauptsache ist, dass alles so läuft, wie es für dich richtig ist.
Was dein Programmierstyle angeht... gilt das gleiche!!!
Wichtig ist, dass es für dich stimmt(Solange du für dich programmiert!).


----------



## lord2k3 (15 April 2015)

Verdammt hätte ich mal erste gelesen, jetzt hab ich mir dein Projekt umsonst geladen... 

Letzlich ist es m.M. ungünstig programmiert, wie schon erwähnt wurde macht es wenig Sinn einen Eingang zu verwenden - dieser wird ja immer wieder überschrieben und letztlich bekommst du das Gefühl, dass es nur manchmal funktioniert.
Definierst du eine Variable ganz gleich ob lokal oder global als HMI / WebVisu Button und packst ein OR vor den Stromstroß läuft alles:



Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2015)

Lex schrieb:


> Habe einen Eingang als Lokale Variable deklariert


Da kann ich mir gerade überhaupt nichts drunter vorstellen, kannst Du mir das mal zeigen?



> Jedoch wenn man die Lokale Variable als Globale deklariert (Ressourcen --> Globale Variablen, in der Liste)


Wie meinst Du das genau? Ich vermute, Du meinst mit globalen Variablen etwas anderes als wir...

Im übrigen benutzt Du ja nun anscheinend zwei verschiedene Variablen für den realen Taster und die Visu-Variable (schon besser , was Du allerdings so nicht erwähnt hast) - vielleicht war das ja schon der Knackpunkt?
"Visu_T_Garten_Brunnenlicht" - ist das Deine Visu-Variable? Wie ist die Variable deklariert?




Lex schrieb:


> Im Anhang findest du zwei Bilder hoffe die Helfen weiter. Habe die Buttons so konfiguriert wie es per Wago PDF als Beispiel bei der Ampelsteuerung gemacht worden ist. Denke das wird dann wohl nicht falsch sein?


Welches PDF meinst Du? Wo gibt es das, hast Du mal einen Link?

Harald


----------



## Lex (17 April 2015)

1. Punkt:

siehe Bild im Anhang.

2. Punkt:

"*Visu_T_Garten_Brunnenlicht*" ist meine *Visu-Variable*.

3. Punkt:

http://global.wago.com/media/2_products/q07500880_00000000_0de.pdf

Im PDF Seite 34 sieht man, dass extra Eingänge für die Visualisierungsbetätigung genommen werden (xVisuDo1). Liest man sich das ganze weiter durch und schaut sich auch die Datei der Visualisierung an (Beispielprogramm zum Herunterladen bei Wago) kann man alles logisch nachvollziehen.

PS: Falls es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt immer nur her damit


----------



## shrimps (17 April 2015)

Hallo Lex,
ich hoffe ich trete hier nicht in eine "Mine", aber:
Ich bin zwar Twincatman, doch das schnelle überfliegen des Wago-PDF zeigte mir, das dort die Visutasten via Trigger erkannt werden und mit RS-Gliedern geschaltet wird.
Mir ist bei meinem Lernen es je nach Rechnerspeed auch passiert, das die Visutasten "prellen" oder lahm reagieren, das läßt sich mit Flanke/RS prima abstellen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir...
LG
Shrimps


----------



## computershooter (18 April 2015)

web ist langsam wenn der PLC viele oder schnelle tasks hat, die web ist ja nicht hauptask, also alles mit prio geht vor.
mach den plc_prg mahl langsam zb 1 mahl im sekunde.
das gibt zeit fur den rest.
ja es ist normal langsam, weil die info erst mal hin und dan nochmals zuruck muss.es gibt ja kein interupt fur die kommunikation.


----------



## PN/DP (20 April 2015)

Lex schrieb:


> Im PDF Seite 34 sieht man, dass extra Eingänge für die Visualisierungsbetätigung genommen werden (xVisuDo1).


"Eingänge"??? Wie kommst Du auf Eingänge? 
Für die Visu-Schaltflächen sind in PLC_PRG sauber extra Variablen angelegt, in dem PDF sehe ich aber nirgends, daß die Variable xVisuDo1 mit einem Eingang %I.. verknüpft wäre.
Deine Variable Visu_T_Garten_Brunnenlicht ist ja nun wohl ebenfalls kein Eingang mehr und siehe da - es funktioniert plötzlich. 

Das Beispielprojekt von Wago kann ich mir nicht anschauen, weil ich kein Codesys greifbar habe.




computershooter schrieb:


> mach den plc_prg mahl langsam zb 1 mahl im sekunde.
> das gibt zeit fur den rest.
> ja es ist normal langsam, weil die info erst mal hin und dan nochmals zuruck muss.es gibt ja kein interupt fur die kommunikation.



Dann wird nicht nur die Visu langsam und unberechenbar, sondern alles ...

Harald


----------

